# Bucks All-Time Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Starting 5*

*PG-* Oscar Robertson

*SG-* Sidney Moncrief

*SF-* Marques Johnson

*PF-* Terry Cummings

*C-* Kareem Abdul-Jabbar

*Bench*

*6-* Ray Allen
*7-* Quinn Buckner
*8-* Glenn Robinson
*9-* Paul Pressey
*10-* Vin Baker
*11-* Michael Redd
*12-* Andrew Bogut

Solid squad. How did I do with the team?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty good.. notable guys to be considered... Sam Cassell, Bobby Dandridge, Brian Winters, Alvin Robertson, Bob Lanier


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

i forgot about my guy ricky pierce


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Pretty good.. notable guys to be considered... Sam Cassell, Bobby Dandridge, Brian Winters, Alvin Robertson, Bob Lanier


Dandridge was one of the best forwards of the 70s, he might start in front of Marques Johnson!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Knick Killer said:


> *Starting 5*
> 
> *PG-* Oscar Robertson
> 
> ...


Pretty good team right there. I would bump one of those bench players in favor of Bobby Dandridge.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

PG- Oscar Robertson
SG- Ray Allen
SF- Marques Johnson
PF- Terry Cummings
C- Kareem Abdul-Jabbar

Bench
----------
6- Sidney Moncrief
7- Glenn Robinson
8- Sam Cassell
9- Vin Baker
10- Andrew Bogut
11- Michael Redd
12- Bob Dandridge

And if it goes down yall, that's my heart

And shoutout to 2-time Sixth Man Of The Year Ricky Pierce - I really wanted to find a spot for him


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I cam in here to say that Michael Redd deserves the 12-man spot despite his injuries, but it looks like Marcus took care of that for me.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> I cam in here to say that Michael Redd deserves the 12-man spot despite his injuries, but it looks like Marcus took care of that for me.


I dont think anyone said he doesn't deserve a spot.. a healthy prime michael redd was one of the best scorers in the league


----------

